# worried need advice



## cherries (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi am new to all this. Was told 8 months ago that I might have ibs. I have since then had an endoscopy and a smallbowel meal. I have tried buscopan mebeverine amitrityline codeine aloe vera juice peppermint. I know there are a lot of people on here that are younger than me as I am 25. I just need to know if it gets easier to manage, I feel I am pushing everyone who cares for me away. My parents friends. Work has become a daily struggle.Before all this I was very strong and no matter what happened I would smile and forget. I feel I have lost who I was. Does this get better?? Will I find a way to cope. Are there any other things available in the uk that I can try??


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey cherries,I'm so sorry to hear that you're suffering so much! The best advice I can give you if you're really struggling to cope is to keep going back to your GP - tell them that things aren't getting any better and that you're finding it very hard to deal with. I HATE going to the doctors but I've learnt this is the only way to deal with the problem - I've finally got referred to another gastroenterologist who can hopefully help me. It might also be an idea to keep a diary of all your symptoms, what you've eaten, what medication you've taken, stress levels, etc to help your GP when you go and also to keep a record of quite how bad your symptoms are. Its also worth remembering that sometimes a combination of things that work for different people - an antispasmodic and an antidiarrhoea drug such as Imodium or Codeine. Also there's a lot of information on calcium supplements on here that lots of people have had success with - might be worth a look!I'm the other form of IBS, but mine was getting so bad I was finding it increasingly hard to hold down a job, I'm a teacher and once threw up in front of my class - very embarrassing. At the moment I cannot work because my appetite is so bad that I have complete brain fog and can't think straight and the nausea is debilitating. I know its really hard to be positive when you feel so rubbish, I too have pushed my friends and family away at times, which upsets me because I'm usually such an upbeat person. If you're open to it, it might be an idea to see a counsellor to have someone to talk to that you don't know or you can get loads of support on these boards.Hope some of that helps a bitEm


----------



## cherries (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Em, Thank you for the advice. I have been visiting the doctors regularily myself. I will give the calcium tablets a go. I hadn't heard about them. I only signed up this morning so will hopefully get to understand how this all works on here.I know how things can get very embarrasing myself. It would help if people could be more understanding.My work doesn't seem to understand that it might not be a major issue for them but it has affected every aspect of my life.I can't plan weekends away with my friends because they don't understand the issue too much. I think for now I will use this site as there seem to be a lot of people with similar issues which will help me.Thank you so much for your reply. Cherries


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

Just noticed your post, Try asking the doctor for spasmanol, Iv recently started it and it appears to be making more difference than buscopan did.you said you tried codeine, what strength? I get Df118 which is 40mg tablets so maybe stronger ones might help.I think they usually prescribe the normal 30mg one.Id like to say it dose get better but I cant, you will have good hours/days/weeks and bad ones, I think the best option is to try and get it under control which im finding can take some time.Like you i find it very hard to commit to anything. I find it very frustrating.Hope you get the help you need


----------

